# Lindsay Ridgeway - has anyone trained with him?



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I will eventually want to engage in field work with Max. I would like to not use e-collars. I have recently learned about Lindsay Ridgeway as someone who trains field without the use of aversives....has anyone trained with him?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Not with him, but I've enjoyed reading his posts to the positive gundog list and his blog.

There are a few other positive retriever people who have some very different takes/approaches on training parts of the behaviors... but Lindsay has actually done more than most/any of the others.

I sure wish I was closer to him to be able to talk some of it out. Or closer to you! Field work is on our list of 'things to do'... but the list is growing every day and we definitely won't get to it all!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yah, I'm very interested in doing field work without e collars and from what I've heard he is doing that. I just don't think that e collars are a prerequisite in training field....how many centuries have dogs worked game without the use of e collars?!?!? 

What is the positive gundog list? I'd been interested in it.

He's in MD so he's near me. I'm trying to track him down.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe you can reach him via the blog?

Field Training Test Series


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for the link! I will try the blog tonight. I had to flip my work from home days because of agency meetings and I can't access blogs from work - security issues.

I'm really excited - I hope I can connect with him.


----------

